# How to Pack a Suit for Travel ?



## jpig98

What's the best way to pack a suit for travel? Are you a fan of rolling it up ? The objective is to protect the cloth and to minimize wrinkles. 
jp[?]


----------



## VincentC

What is a travel suit? WHat are the specifications for a travel suit? I went into a shop the other day and a suit had advertizing on it say it was a travel suit. Why would i buy a TRAVEL suit as opposed to a normal one?


----------



## omanae

> jpig98*How to Pack a Suit for Travel ?*
> What's the best way to pack a suit for travel? Are you a fan of rolling it up ? The objective is to protect the cloth and to minimize wrinkles.
> jp[?]


I use a hard side rolling garment bag. They are made now by most major luggage companies and I think work well. I can put all my other needed items somewhere in the bag, and the bag design allows my suit to hang, then be folded only once in the middle. I typically put my suits on the bottom, or closest to the outside, so that nothing else is coving them or pressing them in. Some tissue paper works well to in between garments.



> VictorCWhat is a travel suit? What are the specifications for a travel suit? I went into a shop the other day and a suit had advertizing on it say it was a travel suit. Why would i buy a TRAVEL suit as opposed to a normal one?


Whenever I see suits advertised as travel suits typically they are using a fabric that has a good wrinkle resist and often some stretch, such as an estrato fabric. They are usually designed to be more accommodating to those who sit down, stand up, move around, and get cramped into small airplane seats. I'm not sure they are miracle workers for stretch and wrinkles, but they usually handle it better.


----------



## alphadelta

These days, my suits, shirts, ties, shoes, etc. are packed in a sturdy double-wall cardboard box slightly larger than the dimensions of a suit coat. Pants are folded, ties are rolled, underwear and sox in shoes. The box is sent Fed Ex second day air to my hotel. I only travel with a briefcase. 

No muss, no fuss and no waiting at the luggage carousel upon arrival. I get off the plane, in a taxi (or rental car, depending on destination) and my "suit case" is waiting at the hotel. Some will even hang my suits and shirts in my room waiting for my arrival. Can't beat that for customer service.

Considering most airlines now charge for luggage, I'd rather spend it on Fed Ex -- better service with better tracking. I have not lost or had a bag delayed yet. Of course, international travel requires checked bags.

Just my way of traveling these days.

AD


----------



## cvac

I have a trifold garment bag that softly folds the jacket 3 times, hence no major problems with wrinkles. Usually if I hang the suit the night before the next day it is perfect. Even without hanging, it looks fine.


----------



## ksteryous

alphadelta said:


> These days, my suits, shirts, ties, shoes, etc. are packed in a sturdy double-wall cardboard box slightly larger than the dimensions of a suit coat.


I'd be interested in finding out more about this box...is it a FedEx box, or do you supply it yourself? Do you have to use a new one each time you ship? I travel quite a bit, and have gotten to really despise the whole luggage ordeal.


----------



## alphadelta

To answer the above, I found suit-sized boxes at a pack and ship store. They last about five or six Fed Ex round-trips and costs about $7 -- I consider them disposable luggage worth many times their cost in saved time and frustration. I carry pre-printed airway bills with me for return shipping. Fed Ex door-to-door pickup and delivery are as hassle-free as can be.

Highly recommended in today's air travel environment (a bigger Greyhound bus that moves a bit faster, if you are lucky).

AD


----------



## pkincy

Shipping isn't something I have ever done, but I did sell some suits on Ebay and found that the medium size USPS box (free from them) fit a suit perfectly and tightly enough to keep it from moving and wrinkling.

Fold the pants 4 times; in accordian fashion. Fold the suitcoat exactly like a dress shirt fold and ship.

That is also the way I pack in a 22 inch carryon. Two pairs of shoes and shoe trees on the bottom. socks and boxers in between and than some tshirts (both for casual wear but mostly to level out the surface of the shoes) and the suit pants folded 4 times with the suit coat folded like a dress shirt. It will end up nearly exactly the size of the 22 inch carryon.

If I am taking one suit I take a 22 inch Tumi and if I am taking 2 suits or a suit and a jacket and odd slacks I use a 22 inch Hartmann which has a bit more room.

If there are wrinkles, and there generally aren't, hang the suit in the shower with it running hot in the hotel.

Perry


----------



## VincentC

omanae said:


> Whenever I see suits advertised as travel suits typically they are using a fabric that has a good wrinkle resist and often some stretch, such as an estrato fabric. They are usually designed to be more accommodating to those who sit down, stand up, move around, and get cramped into small airplane seats. I'm not sure they are miracle workers for stretch and wrinkles, but they usually handle it better.


I think i need a travel suit then. Anything that resists wrinkling etc is a good thing in my eyes. As long as the suit is a good fit and stylish as well.


----------



## Andy

On the Home Page is a list of linked articles including one on how to pack. There are specific directions for folding/packing a suit in How To Pack:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Travel/easy_packing_tips_for_trips.htm









You want to project a
good image in Paris too. 
*Especially Paris!**
**How to Pack

*
*

*


----------



## eris

There are also two very instructive videos on youtube:









Although I think they're a bit overdoing it with the paper...


----------



## eyedoc2180

*Samsonite garment bag*

I have had great luck with a Samsonite garment bag. It folds in half and snaps together at the ends. The bag fits perfectly into the overhead compartment and has multiple pouches for shoes, underwear, and even wet stuff. Best of all, the suit is folded gently in half with nary a wrinkle. I have not used a conventional suitcase in many years! Bill


----------



## cjlee25

best is to try to sweet talk the flight attendant to hang it up for you if you're in coach. for first or business, they'll take it for sure. next best, is folding it and resting about your suitcase in the overhead bin. last option is folding it with a few layers of shirts or sweaters inbetween (only if you are not totally packing it full)


----------



## Miket61

alphadelta said:


> To answer the above, I found suit-sized boxes at a pack and ship store. They last about five or six Fed Ex round-trips and costs about $7


I generally only get one round trip out of the boxes I get at the Container Store. I pay $7 for a box bigger than the largest normal-sized Pullman suitcase. Maybe if I fill it with packing peanuts it will survive the trip better, but as it's not full of anything firm the corners get banged up and the box looks smudgy.


----------



## [email protected]

My mother had a trick that she passed down to me, and everyone who's tried it agrees that it works. I save the bags from dry cleaning (I remove them from suits, shirts and sweaters as soon as the clothes come home). When I pack, I put these bags on the pants, on hangers. I also put them over suit coats or sport coats, and on shirts on their hangers. I even wrap polo sweaters in them. When I get to the hotel I remove the clothes right away and hang them or put them in drawers and stow the bag (which is the Platinum5 rollaboard suiter ). No wrinkles at all. The plastic wrap prevents the clothes from rubbing and wrinkling somehow. Try it.
[email protected]


----------



## bonjob

I prefer to just fold it properly.
ahaha. it's on how you carry it. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
if you don't know how to fold (just like me) ahaha! , then just roll it. :aportnoy:


----------

